# WLAN connection issues with TP-Link TL-WN851ND

## ollonois

Hello,

I tried to get my TP-Link WLAN card TL-WN851ND working but get no connection. As far as I know it uses the ath9k driver 

I am using latest stable deblobed hardened sources. Hope I am right that this Chip need no firmware blob.

```

# lspci 

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                  73230  0

ath9k_common           24755  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              386456  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    19463  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

r8169                  67376  0

mii                     5075  1 r8169

```

```

# iw dev

phy#0

        Interface wlp3s0

                ifindex 3

                wdev 0x1

                addr 7e:58:82:42:88:a8

                type managed

```

```

# tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp2s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/net/enp2s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:00.0/net/wlp3s0

```

I alway get the message, that the key is wrong, but the passphrase is correct. 

AES support is enabled in the kernel.

```

wpa_state=SCANNING

address=7e:43:cd:b1:61:61

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

> scan

OK

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="WLAN"

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='WLAN' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='WLAN' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='WLAN' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='WLAN' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="WLAN" auth_failures=11 duration=120 reason=WRONG_KEY

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

> quit

```

Maybe I missed something.

----------

## charles17

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
> 
> ...

 

Suspect you've edited  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf manually?  Try using wpa_gui and enter psk there.

----------

## ollonois

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *ollonois wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> <3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
> 
> ...

 

I tried this first, but with the same result. Just used the cli to get the log messages.

----------

## charles17

Would you mind posting your output of dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|wlan\|ath\|80211' (replace "ath" with your "Kernel driver in use") and your output from debug mode?

----------

## ollonois

Here is the output

'katus' is the wlan I want to connect to. 

```
#  dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|wlan\|ath9k\|80211'

[    0.098154] pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:002d] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.098181] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd0700000-0xd070ffff]

[    0.098281] pci 0000:03:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    6.247297] ath9k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    6.552050] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    6.552332] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90000fe0000, irq=11

[    6.553170] ath9k 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[    7.173415] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.173421] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    7.173423] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.173425] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.173427] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.173429] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.173431] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.173433] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.173435] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.173436] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.173438] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.187905] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN

[    7.187907] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: FCC

[    7.187909] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.187911] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.187913] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2300 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.187915] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2300 mBm), (0 s)                                                           

[    7.187917] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (N/A)                                                                            

[    7.187919] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 59400000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm), (N/A)                                                                        

[    7.187920] cfg80211:   (59400000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4400 mBm), (N/A)                                                                        

[    7.187922] cfg80211:   (63720000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm), (N/A)                                                                        

[  157.699923] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  157.699933] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  157.699936] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)                                                          

[  157.699939] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)                                                                            

[  157.699941] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)                                                            

[  157.699943] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)                                                                            

[  157.699945] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)                                                           

[  157.699947] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)                                                           

[  157.699949] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)                                                                           

[  157.699951] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  157.699953] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862179] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  162.862184] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  162.862186] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  162.862188] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862190] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862192] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862194] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862196] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  162.862198] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  162.862199] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  162.862201] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290393] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  172.290397] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  172.290399] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  172.290402] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290404] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290406] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290408] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290410] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  172.290412] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  172.290413] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  172.290415] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp3s0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

wpa_supplicant v2.6

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp3s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     6b 61 6b 74 75 73                                 kaktus          

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x1

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line 11: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='kaktus'

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: TDLS external setup

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:10

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:8

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:9

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:13

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:11

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:12

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities (default) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities mask (default) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: interface wlp3s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1e79610

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0505

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1e79610 match=0500

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

nl80211: RFKILL status not available

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Add interface wlp3s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp3s0: Own MAC address: 26:54:11:6d:44:53

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp3s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

wlp3s0: Added interface wlp3s0

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp3s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230 after 0.000013 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000030 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp3s0: Scan completed in 0.815062 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 SSID 'kaktus' freq 2412

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 08:96:d7:fa:27:0f SSID 'FRITZ!Powerline 540E' freq 2462

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp3s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp3s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230 done in 0.829297 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x1e98230: num_active_works --> 0

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-53 freq=2412  wps

wlp3s0:    skip RSN IE - PTK cipher mismatch

wlp3s0:    reject due to mismatch with WPA/WPA2

wlp3s0: 1: 08:96:d7:fa:27:0f ssid='FRITZ!Powerline 540E' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-88 freq=2462  wps

wlp3s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp3s0: No suitable network found

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 5.000000 sec

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

EAPOL: disable timer tick

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230 after 0.000012 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000040 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp3s0: Scan completed in 0.815309 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp3s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp3s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230 done in 0.829455 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x1e98230: num_active_works --> 0

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-54 freq=2412  wps

wlp3s0:    skip RSN IE - PTK cipher mismatch

wlp3s0:    reject due to mismatch with WPA/WPA2

wlp3s0: 1: 08:96:d7:fa:27:0f ssid='FRITZ!Powerline 540E' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-91 freq=2462  wps

wlp3s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp3s0: No suitable network found

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 5.000000 sec

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1e98230 after 0.000010 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000058 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

```

----------

## ollonois

I restarted the interface an ran debug mode again with other results

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp3s0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

wpa_supplicant v2.6

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp3s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     6b 61 6b 74 75 73                                 kaktus          

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

auth_alg: 0x1

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='kaktus'

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: TDLS external setup

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:10

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:8

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:9

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:13

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:11

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:12

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities (default) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Driver-advertised extended capabilities mask (default) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: interface wlp3s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x21d1610

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0505

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x21d1610 match=0500

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

nl80211: RFKILL status not available

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Add interface wlp3s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp3s0: Own MAC address: 26:54:11:6d:44:53

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp3s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp3s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

wlp3s0: Added interface wlp3s0

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp3s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x21f0230

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x21f0230 after 0.000016 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000036 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp3s0: Scan completed in 0.816772 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 SSID 'kaktus' freq 2412

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 08:96:d7:fa:27:0f SSID 'FRITZ!Powerline 540E' freq 2462

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp3s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp3s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x21f0230 done in 0.830944 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x21f0230: num_active_works --> 0

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-58 freq=2412  wps

wlp3s0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlp3s0:    selected BSS 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus'

wlp3s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x21d17d0  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp3s0: Request association with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'sme-connect'@0x21f0230

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'sme-connect'@0x21f0230 after 0.000025 second wait

wlp3s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp3s0: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp3s0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlp3s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlp3s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 32

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp3s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp3s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

RRM: Determining whether RRM can be used - device support: 0x0

RRM: No RRM in network

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='kaktus' freq=2412 MHz)

wlp3s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Not configuring frame filtering - BSS 00:00:00:00:00:00 is not a Hotspot 2.0 network

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

  * freq=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     6b 61 6b 74 75 73                                 kaktus          

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: New station 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

EAPOL: disable timer tick

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: MLME event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) on wlp3s0(26:54:11:6d:44:53) A1=26:54:11:6d:44:53 A2=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=30): b0 00 3a 01 26 54 11 6d 44 53 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 00 10 00 00 02 00 00 00

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp3s0: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp3s0: SME: Authentication response: peer=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

SME: Authentication response IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlp3s0: Trying to associate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='kaktus' freq=2412 MHz)

wlp3s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp3s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

  * freq=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     6b 61 6b 74 75 73                                 kaktus          

  * IEs - hexdump(len=32): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

  * WPA Versions 0x2

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Delete station 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: New station 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

l2_packet_receive: src=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 len=99

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 e6 b9 b7 fd c8 c5 4b 2f 17 b1 d9 7a e5 ca 6b cf 85 84 29 8d bf f2 3c 36 4c a7 53 a1 41 77 61 3f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 len=99

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 59 0e c5 ad 1e 60 20 39 cd 8b 3b 51 c7 16 0e 46 d3 1f e1 08 94 7e bc 6d 99 1b 05 3d da f9 c3 c6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 len=99

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 59 0e c5 ad 1e 60 20 39 cd 8b 3b 51 c7 16 0e 46 d3 1f e1 08 94 7e bc 6d 99 1b 05 3d da f9 c3 c6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 len=99

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 len=99

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: MLME event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) on wlp3s0(26:54:11:6d:44:53) A1=26:54:11:6d:44:53 A2=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=150): 10 00 3a 01 26 54 11 6d 44 53 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 20 10 31 04 00 00 05 c0 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a ad 01 1b ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 04 06 e6 47 0d 00 3d 16 01 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4a 0e 14 00 0a 00 2c 01 c8 00 14 00 05 00 19 00 7f 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

nl80211: Associate event

wlp3s0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp3s0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=120): 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a ad 01 1b ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 04 06 e6 47 0d 00 3d 16 01 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4a 0e 14 00 0a 00 2c 01 c8 00 14 00 05 00 19 00 7f 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

IEEE 802.11 element parse ignored unknown element (id=74 elen=14)

wlp3s0: freq=2412 MHz

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

wlp3s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

nl80211: Set wlp3s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp3s0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

wlp3s0: Associated with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

wlp3s0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp3s0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp3s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: Process pending EAPOL frame that was received just before association notification

wlp3s0: RX EAPOL from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp3s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f 02 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlp3s0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp3s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp3s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp3s0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):

Get randomness: len=32 entropy=3

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 4d f7 56 36 72 85 dc a2 dc b3 ed 0f a4 b9 94 cf 4a 9c f8 03 e2 62 6b ec a4 60 bf 1a 3f 3b 34 86

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=26:54:11:6d:44:53 A2=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 4d f7 56 36 72 85 dc a2 dc b3 ed 0f a4 b9 94 cf 4a 9c f8 03 e2 62 6b ec a4 60 bf 1a 3f 3b 34 86

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): 9a 27 89 28 6b 9d d3 18 1e 53 0d 25 d3 62 43 ee 38 36 9d 45 16 42 f1 a6 ec 10 ce 4d b5 48 1e a2

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: KEK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: TK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05

wlp3s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 4f b6 38 78 e2 dc e2 16 db 25 c3 5d 8b 73 ff 93

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=121): 01 03 00 75 02 01 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 4d f7 56 36 72 85 dc a2 dc b3 ed 0f a4 b9 94 cf 4a 9c f8 03 e2 62 6b ec a4 60 bf 1a 3f 3b 34 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4f b6 38 78 e2 dc e2 16 db 25 c3 5d 8b 73 ff 93 00 16 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

IEEE 802.11 element parse ignored unknown element (id=74 elen=14)

WMM AC: AC mandatory: AC_BE=0 AC_BK=0 AC_VI=0 AC_VO=0

WMM AC: U-APSD queues=0x0

WMM AC: Valid WMM association, WMM AC is enabled

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 36 (NL80211_CMD_REG_CHANGE) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

 * initiator=3

 * type=0

 * alpha2=DE

wlp3s0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (28) received

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

wlp3s0: Updating hw mode

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=DE (DFS-ETSI)

nl80211: 2400-2483 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 5150-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no outdoor)

nl80211: 5250-5350 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no outdoor) (DFS)

nl80211: 5470-5725 @ 160 MHz 26 mBm (DFS)

nl80211: 5725-5875 @ 80 MHz 13 mBm

nl80211: 57000-66000 @ 2160 MHz 40 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 64 (NL80211_CMD_NOTIFY_CQM) received for wlp3s0

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Delete station 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 39 (NL80211_CMD_DEAUTHENTICATE) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: MLME event 39 (NL80211_CMD_DEAUTHENTICATE) on wlp3s0(26:54:11:6d:44:53) A1=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 A2=26:54:11:6d:44:53

nl80211: MLME event frame - hexdump(len=26): c0 00 00 00 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 26 54 11 6d 44 53 5c 49 79 ca 59 d8 00 00 04 00

nl80211: Deauthenticate event

wlp3s0: Event DEAUTH (12) received

wlp3s0: Deauthentication notification

wlp3s0:  * reason 4 (locally generated)

wlp3s0:  * address 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

Deauthentication frame IE(s) - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 reason=4 locally_generated=1

wlp3s0: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="kaktus" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=WRONG_KEY

wlp3s0: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0/0 wpa_state=7)

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

wlp3s0: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x21f0230 done in 4.534785 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('sme-connect'@0x21f0230: num_active_works --> 0

Added BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 into blacklist

wlp3s0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp3s0: Ignore new scan request for 0.100000 sec since an earlier request is scheduled to trigger sooner

wlp3s0: WPA: Clear old PMK and PTK

wlp3s0: Disconnect event - remove keys

nl80211: Data frame filter flags=0x0

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlp3s0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

wlp3s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp3s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WMM AC: WMM AC is disabled

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

wlp3s0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 SSID 'kaktus' due to Connection to AP lost

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 48 (NL80211_CMD_DISCONNECT) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Ignore disconnect event when using userspace SME

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 36 (NL80211_CMD_REG_CHANGE) received for wlp3s0

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

 * initiator=0

 * type=1

wlp3s0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (28) received

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

wlp3s0: Updating hw mode

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp3s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x21d2c50

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x21d2c50 after 0.000019 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000365 seconds

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp3s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp3s0: Scan completed in 0.801667 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

wlp3s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 SSID 'kaktus' freq 2412

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp3s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp3s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x21d2c50 done in 0.817908 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x21d2c50: num_active_works --> 0

wlp3s0: Postpone network selection by 9 seconds since all networks are disabled

wlp3s0: Try to associate due to network getting re-enabled

Fast associate: Old scan results

wlp3s0: Setting scan request: 0.000000 sec

wlp3s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x21f0760

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x21f0760 after 0.000009 second wait

wlp3s0: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

nl80211: Scan extra IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp3s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000057 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp3s0

wlp3s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp3s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp3s0: Scan completed in 0.820086 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (2 BSSes)

wlp3s0: BSS: Start scan result update 3

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlp3s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp3s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x21f0760 done in 0.834438 seconds

wlp3s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x21f0760: num_active_works --> 0

wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="kaktus"

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-58 freq=2412  wps

wlp3s0:    skip - blacklisted (count=1 limit=0)

wlp3s0: 1: 08:96:d7:fa:27:0f ssid='FRITZ!Powerline 540E' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-88 freq=2462  wps

wlp3s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp3s0: No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 from blacklist (clear)

wlp3s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp3s0: 0: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431 level=-58 freq=2412  wps

wlp3s0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlp3s0:    selected BSS 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 ssid='kaktus'

wlp3s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x21d17d0  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp3s0: Request association with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

wlp3s0: Re-association to the same ESS

wlp3s0: Add radio work 'sme-connect'@0x21f0760

wlp3s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp3s0: Starting radio work 'sme-connect'@0x21f0760 after 0.000026 second wait

wlp3s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp3s0: Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp3s0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlp3s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlp3s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 32

wlp3s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp3s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp3s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp3s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

RRM: Determining whether RRM can be used - device support: 0x0

RRM: No RRM in network

wlp3s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 5c:49:79:ca:59:d8 (SSID='kaktus' freq=2412 MHz)

wlp3s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

```

----------

## charles17

Sorry for not being more helpful.  Maybe the following link could lead to better results: https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=81985.0

Edit:

Are you having some wext in /etc/conf.d/net configurations?  Then remove it, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Setup_for_Gentoo_net..2A_scripts

----------

## linuxale

Hi guys,

I had a similar problem with a different driver ( cfg80211 ).

Come out that the problem was the latest wpa_supplicant version I installed (2.6 ) together with a wrong config PEM certificate configured.

So make it working I had to downgrade to wpa_supplicant-2.5-r2 and remove the wrong cert configured.

After that mine connection worked perfectly.

Cheers

Alessandro

----------

## nickel

 *linuxale wrote:*   

> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a similar problem with a different driver ( cfg80211 ).
> 
> Come out that the problem was the latest wpa_supplicant version I installed (2.6 ) together with a wrong config PEM certificate configured.
> ...

 

Hi Alessandro,

i have the same problem. Only i'm using the infamous Broadcom 43227.

I've downgraded wpa_supplicant, like you said, but still the same error.

Could you pls explain, what else did you do?

 Thx in advance

Oswaldo

----------

